# Record Cold in Orlando



## Sea Six (Nov 6, 2010)

Baby, it's cold outside!  11:00 AM it's 52 degrees, and there are no less than 4 women (50-something, not kids) sunning themselves in swimsuits by the pool, while 1 man is in the water.  It's not just cold, it's windy, too!  They are calling for record cold near 42 degrees tonite. It will warm up to 80 again in a few days, but it does get cold down here in Florida   I hope this winter is not as bad as last year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2010)

This surprises me, because we are not there. It seems whenever we go to Orlando it is either very HOT or cold. When we were there in February 2009, they had very cold temps. It wasn't fun sitting by the pool when it was in the low 50s, but we did it anyway. You had to be in the sun though because in the shade it was far to cold.


----------



## tiel (Nov 6, 2010)

The people at the pool...that's a little like my DH and golf.  If we go on vacation, and golf was planned, he plays...no matter the weather!  It can be pouring down rain, very windy, and/or cold, but he goes.  Now, when at home, he is more of a fair weather golfer.  But if he's on vacation, he'll play in almost anything.  Guess it's the idea of that opportunity (different golf course) being there, that he doesn't ordinarily have;  he's going to take advantage of it if he can! 

Well, I guess the pool folks are enjoying themselves...good for them!  Hey, were I there, I might "join" them myself, but only if I were all bundled up!!!!


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 6, 2010)

It's up to 60 now, and there are over a dozen people at the pool. I get cold just looking at them!


----------



## moonstone (Nov 6, 2010)

We aren't minding it too much, its still better than the 20+F & snow that DD says we're missing at home! Sadly we are on our way home tomorrow   but the forcast for the beginning of the week is sunny & temps in the 40's F!! The heat we had at the start of our trip 2 weeks ago will have to do us until we return in April.
~Diane


----------



## LMD (Nov 6, 2010)

*cold*

Funny how 64 degrees feels "cold" down here in FL. 64 degrees in the spring in the Northeast feels much warmer for some reason.


----------



## Kola (Nov 6, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> It's up to 60 now, and there are over a dozen people at the pool. I get cold just looking at them!



Do us a favour please and turn up the outdoor thermostat (!)  before you leave Orlando. We will be there in two weeks and I prefer outdoor temp, to be at least 78 - 85 deg.   Thanks in advance ) 

Kola


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2010)

It was supposedly 60 at 9 am yesteray when I wnet to water aerobics.  Was fine in the water, but getting out was bad.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 6, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> It was supposedly 60 at 9 am yesteray when I wnet to water aerobics.  Was fine in the water, but getting out was bad.



They said tonight will be 36 on the N C SE  coast. That is cold for this time of year. After all, we hit 85 last week and broke a record. We had high winds today out of the North.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 6, 2010)

LMD said:


> Funny how 64 degrees feels "cold" down here in FL. 64 degrees in the spring in the Northeast feels much warmer for some reason.



I can relate to that statement!  Trout fishing in PA in mid-April in a T-shirt after a long, cold winter felt warm. I just have a hard time with going to the pool when the wind-chill factor is 58.  No matter what, it's always nice to be on vacation!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 6, 2010)

I think the water park still opens during the day time?

Do they every close due to cold weather?

Don't they heat the water at the water parks?


----------



## BevL (Nov 7, 2010)

Hope it's not a nasty winter - we're in Tampa area for two weeks in January.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 7, 2010)

Relax people....The forecast here is for 70's tomorrow and 80's the rest of this coming week!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 7, 2010)

FlyKaesan said:


> I think the water park still opens during the day time?
> 
> Do they every close due to cold weather?
> 
> Don't they heat the water at the water parks?



Yes they do close the water parks, I was there Thanksgiving week 2006 and we were lucky if it got into the 50's during the day. Blizzard Beach was closed most of the week due to weather, the other park is usually down for refurb at that time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 7, 2010)

*The success of corporate America ...*

It is amazing how Disney and the other amusement parks have changed the climate in Florida since they opened. Just amazing.:hysterical: 

When I was in college for 4 winters just north on State RT 17/92 (before I-4 was built), it was *never warm enough* to swim in the pools, lay on the beaches (27 miles east to the Atlantic Ocean), walk around in shorts or leave the jackets in the closet. 

Even my roommate who was born, grew up, and graduated high school in Ft Lauderdale did not think that weather was abnormally cold those 4 years. As I was a NJ resident and native, I accepted her expertise about weather matters.

By the way, I spend my winter vacation time in Ft Lauderdale, which most evenings I make sure I have a light-weight jacket with me.


----------



## Bucky (Nov 7, 2010)

BevL said:


> Hope it's not a nasty winter - we're in Tampa area for two weeks in January.




I'm with you.  After record temps in NC last winter I told my wife "not again".  We'll be in Orlando for the month of February this coming winter.  Then again, we were in Orlando last January and woke up one morning and it was 36.  Looked at my wife and said if it was going to be that cold there we might as well go home.  Drove home that morning.  The funny thing is that this time I'll be taking my clubs with me so I'm sure it won't be that cold again! LOL.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 7, 2010)

Bucky said:


> I'm with you.  After record temps in NC last winter I told my wife "not again".  We'll be in Orlando for the month of February this coming winter.  Then again, we were in Orlando last January and woke up one morning and it was 36.  Looked at my wife and said if it was going to be that cold there we might as well go home.  Drove home that morning.  The funny thing is that this time I'll be taking my clubs with me so I'm sure it won't be that cold again! LOL.



Are your Golf Clubs Heated?..:hysterical:


----------



## Kola (Nov 8, 2010)

SherryS said:


> Relax people....The forecast here is for 70's tomorrow and 80's the rest of this coming week!



Please, keep it at around 80 F for the rest of the month ! Please !


----------



## SherryS (Nov 8, 2010)

The wind has died down and it was wonderful at the pool today  ... 80's tomorrow!


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 8, 2010)

tiel said:


> The people at the pool...that's a little like my DH and golf.  If we go on vacation, and golf was planned, he plays...no matter the weather!  It can be pouring down rain, very windy, and/or cold, but he goes.  Now, when at home, he is more of a fair weather golfer.  But if he's on vacation, he'll play in almost anything.  Guess it's the idea of that opportunity (different golf course) being there, that he doesn't ordinarily have;  he's going to take advantage of it if he can!
> 
> Well, I guess the pool folks are enjoying themselves...good for them!  Hey, were I there, I might "join" them myself, but only if I were all bundled up!!!!



I am the same way and my DW thinks I'm crazy. We were in orlando in early march last year and one of the days we teed off at 9:45 am with a temp of 38 degrees. I guess it's one of those things when coming from wisconsin in the winter you go do what you came to do no matter the temperature. Also we went swimming on evening with the temps in the low 50's and there was only one other group of 3 guys was down there. They were from Canada, so in the same boat as us. :rofl:

Jason


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 8, 2010)

I teed off at 38 degrees many times this past winter.  I canceled several times and finally decided I had to face it or do nothing all winter.  Except I was teeing off at 7:30 or 8.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2010)

Last time I tried to tee off that early when it was that cold out, they wouldn't let us start for fear of frost damage to the grass.  Also, FWIW, the coldest I have seen in Orlando was 16 degrees during Christmas week.  When they call for temps in the 20's or below, you will see the orange groves spraying water on the fruit to minimize freeze damage (the water freezes and creates a protective coating on the oranges). THAT's when it's COLD out!


----------



## Don (Nov 9, 2010)

"I don't like the snow, and I don't like to ski, 75 is pretty chilly to me..."  Jim Morris - "Visually Cool And Pleasantly Numb"

Those words sum it up for me.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 9, 2010)

I have some friends there this week, and the cold streak has ended.  They said it was beautiful yesterday and it should be 80 tomorrow.


----------



## BevL (Nov 9, 2010)

Don said:


> "I don't like the snow, and I don't like to ski, 75 is pretty chilly to me..."  Jim Morris - "Visually Cool And Pleasantly Numb"
> 
> Those words sum it up for me.



Amen to that.  I don't like to do anything where my feet might get cold!!


----------

